# Re-coloring faded antlers or sheds



## josh s.

So here is the sheds. These started out pure white and weathered.


----------



## buglebuster

That may work good, but all I do is spray on WD-40, it works phenomanally! I picked that up from my dad whom used to be a taxidermist.


----------



## josh s.

no kidding! i have been looking for ways to do this for a long time and have never heard of that. I have a shed I will try it on......thanks for tip.


----------



## ArtisticWhiteta

josh s. said:


> no kidding! i have been looking for ways to do this for a long time and have never heard of that. I have a shed I will try it on......thanks for tip.


You can try it, but all you will have is still a faded, now greasy antler that smells like wd40. Stick with the pp or other stains to add color.


----------



## M.Magis

> You can try it, but all you will have is still a faded, now greasy antler that smells like wd40. Stick with the pp or other stains to add color.


Very true. WD40 doesn't color anything.


----------



## josh s.

Thats true......besides I did just buy a pound of PP......which is probley more than I need in a lifetime. I did work awesome though. My daughter was confused by the process of the color changing so it made it fun to do with the kids.


----------



## josh s.

I wonder if this stuff would work with casted antlers like from the artistic antler company? I wanted to buy some of those but origanlly did'nt want to stain my own.


----------



## M.Magis

> I wonder if this stuff would work with casted antlers like from the artistic antler company


Yes, it will.


----------



## josh s.

cool.....thanks. I have been seeing tons of them for sale on ebay but they are not stained. Since I am going taxi school in april it would be cool to take a rather large set of antlers with me.....lets say like a set of 200''+


----------



## rackwacker

where do i buy the Postassium peragrante?? thanks


----------



## josh s.

I could sell you some out of the pound I bought. I deff. don't need it all. You can also get from a taxi magazine like van ***** but the amount you will buy is a little excessive. The 1/2 tsp I mixed up with a 1/2 cup of water is still barely dented and I have done 2 sets of antlers and a pair of sheds. I could sell you like 4 tsp or something to that extent. Let me know by PM if your interested.


----------



## DeerSlayer26

I too have been looking for ways to do this. Will the PP work on completely bleeched out antlers. If so,how do you apply it? cloth or paint brush? Thanks for any help!


----------



## josh s.

Cloth or paintbrush is fine. The antlers in the pic that I did were founf a year after they were dropped. They were pretty white even though it dosent look it in the pic. This stuff will color just about anything I think......esp your hands!! Wear gloves!!


----------



## LeftemLeakin

So do you apply the PP and let it sit for a bit then wipe it off? I found a dead buck that I would like to fix up. Does the pm about the PP apply to anyone?

Thanks


----------



## josh s.

yup, just let it dry if yo want. I was cautious so I did a little and wiped it so it dried faster. Yeh the pm is for anyone.....I have a crap load of this stuff.


----------



## JerseyJays

nice tip! what school will you be attending? i went to Pennsylvania Institute of Taxidermy a few years ago... GREAT school! ...... Pricey tho. but i learned PLENTY, well worth it!


----------



## josh s.

I went to John Rinehart's school in Wisconson. Pa school was way to long and pricey for my schedule and wallet. I could deff see it being a benifit though, dont get me wrong.....your mounts look very nice. I was taught the basics and have to fill in the artistic gap.


----------



## jdamet

Here is another tip. Use old english scratch remover for dark woods. Can be found at most walmarts and small town hardware stores. Here is a pic of a skull that I found while turkey hunting. It was completely faded and sun bleached. You can do it as many times as you want untill you get the desired shade.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

ArtisticWhiteta said:


> You can try it, but all you will have is still a faded, now greasy antler that smells like wd40. Stick with the pp or other stains to add color.


LOL, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## DeerSlayer26

josh s. said:


> I could sell you some out of the pound I bought. I deff. don't need it all. You can also get from a taxi magazine like van ***** but the amount you will buy is a little excessive. The 1/2 tsp I mixed up with a 1/2 cup of water is still barely dented and I have done 2 sets of antlers and a pair of sheds. I could sell you like 4 tsp or something to that extent. Let me know by PM if your interested.


M/O sent. Thank you for the tip and the PP.


----------



## Stormbringer

This is a great thread guys...Thanks! 

I've _"heard"_ that a brown shoe polish was what I needed to do to extremely white/aged antlers, I put custom dreamcatchers on the antlers, along with other items for an original art form.

Just got an order to do two pieces to hang a the clients wall, and, the anylers are really in need of refurbishing before I can do my thing....so, thanks again for the thread! :chortle:

Are you still letting some of the PP go?

I'll send a PM...

Here's a table piece I recently did with Colorado Aquamarine, Pheasant feathers, rabbit fur, and some bead work...and, of coarse the _"Stormbringer Dreamcatcher"_!


----------



## Stormbringer

I sent off a few $$$ for some of the P.P. today....Thanks!


----------



## Stormbringer

Any comment on the use of "shoe Polish"? :dontknow:


----------



## jhunter13

Awesome. Cant wait to try this out


----------



## LL710

Be sure to read the MSDS before you handle Potassium Permanganate. It is a strong oxidizer.
1. Eye Contact
Potassium permanganate is damaging to eye tissue on contact. It may cause severe burns that result in damage to the eye.
2. Skin Contact
Contact of solutions at room temperature may be irritating to the skin, leaving brown stains. Concentrated solutions at
elevated temperature and crystals are damaging to the skin.


----------



## jhunter13

Cheaper and easier. This is like $3 in the fish section at Walmart. Read the ingredients........it is already watered down. Works great


----------



## BP1992

I'm liking that base a LOT! Where did you get it?


----------



## Duramax05blk

There is a new company out of nh I believe antler magic I have not tried it or seen what it's made of but some pics online looks like it works great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Excuse my grammar the iPhone makes me iStupid!


----------



## 1231

I'm going to have to try this


----------



## stickin em'

Gonna have to try this out. Thanks for the tips


----------



## hooiserarcher

I use minwax stain in early american. It will take absolute bleach white antlers and turn them into a real nice natural angler color. Worked for me for years

sent from my rotary phone


----------

